# FNArena Reporting Season Monitor: February 2019



## bigdog (15 February 2019)

Great find!

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/fnarena-reporting-season-monitor-february-2019-week-1

FNArena Reporting Season Monitor: February 2019: Week 1
Rudi Filapek-Vandyck
FNArena

Welcome to the FNArena Reporting Season Monitor for the February result season 2019. The Monitor reports ratings and consensus price target changes, along with brief summaries of the collective responses, from FNArena database brokers for each of 300+ stocks. Week 2 is now available below, with coverage of 53 stocks.

Readers are reminded that it matters not what profit/loss result is posted by each company, but *how much that result exceeded/fell short of stock analysts’ consensus forecasts*.

*Livewire readers can access the latest update providing coverage of 19 stocks via the link below*

This report will be updated on a weekly basis providing coverage of 300+ stocks during February.

*Week 1 report link*
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/73ce8...rena_Corporate_Results_Monitor_7_Feb_2019.pdf

This resource has been contributed to Livewire by the team at FNArena.


----------



## bigdog (18 February 2019)

*FNArena Reporting Season Monitor: February 2019: Week 2*
https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/fnarena-reporting-season-monitor-february-2019-week-2


----------

